# Anyone use General paint products?



## tendayer (May 14, 2009)

I pay 23 buck CAN for a gallon of HP 2000 is that comparable to others?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

what paint in say SW or BM or P and L does that compare to?


----------



## tendayer (May 14, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> what paint in say SW or BM or P and L does that compare to?


 
Im not sure what it would compare to Tsunami..ill send a link and u can check the product out and let me know what u think its comparable to...

http://www.generalpaint.com/



HP2000 
Designed for both the residential and commercial markets using the latest and best 100% acrylic emulsions. HP 2000 has excellent hiding power with incredible scrub resistance.​A quick drying finish with exceptional adhesion to new surfaces and previously painted latex and alkyd finishes. Ideal for interior or exterior walls, trim and ceilings in schools, hospitals, hotels, office/apartment buildings and all high traffic areas that require an extra tough and durable finish. 
Accepted for use in registered establishments by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency.


----------

